# Another LGB 2019S Sound Issue



## LGBFanatic (Mar 31, 2011)

I recently acquired an LGB 2019S Mogul locomotive. It is in mint condition and based on looking at the wheels and pick-ups, it appears to have been barely used. When I put it on the track (with fresh 9V battery) the whistle sounds and there is a hissing sound, but no chuffing. I saw that the plug is a likely culprit, although this one appeared perfectly intact, I replaced it anyway. This did not fix the issue. What should be my next step in diagnoses?


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

This might give some clues.

http://forums.mylargescale.com/29-beginner-s-forum/25372-lgb-2019s-mogul.html

Andrew


----------



## LGBFanatic (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion. That is the thread that lead me to replacing my connector, but that did not solve the problem.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I only have the 2018D red and green DSP&PRR which has 3 pins and voltage chuffing.
Can you short the chuff pins/wires to see if you can trigger the chuff in the tender?
If you can make it chuff it would be either the wiring or the sensor in the loco.
Can you put a multimeter on the chuff pins/wires on the loco while rotating slowly to see if the chuff triggering is working?
Divide and conquer...

Andrew


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew, I believe the chuff timer is electronic and not mechanical with the interrupter on the rear loco axle. I would be extremely careful shorting out any wires in the circuit.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Tony, good point. I assumed it was just a circuit that opens and closes. I remember doing it to something else once and I could trigger the sound.
Most important to not let the smoke get out of the wire...

Andrew


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Use a 220 ohm resistor to activate the sound in the tender.
The middle pin is the sense line, outer pins are power and ground.
I tie the resistor to the center pin and then alternate the other end between pos and neg to get the chuff.

And the cable could be broken inside the engine, plus there is a plug on the board inside the firebox that may be disconnected.

Engine rear wheel sensor goes to the board in the firebox and has a 3 pin connector.
This board has the 6 pin tender cable soldered to it.


----------



## LGBFanatic (Mar 31, 2011)

I separated the body from the chassis and all the wires are attached/soldered and intact. Looks perfect like the rest of the loco. I haven't got to opening up the firebox to check the plug there. I used ohm resistor to test the chuff, nothing happened, but not quite sure if I was doing it correctly.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Remember, these early LGB boards are a Analog system and not the later Digital. As such, some of the parts on the boards have a life span that is ending age wise. This is a common issue on the early LGB boards. Unless you know someone that can find and replace the failing parts, most likely the board is done and you will need to go with either a newer Zimo or similar sound decoder, or one of LGB's drop in sound modules. Those drop in set ups had the same board as the late model Moguls with digital sound. The loss of chuff is the classic sign the old analog circuit is failing. Mike


----------

